# Partition mounten Suse 10.0



## filmjuergen (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
leider komme ich mit Lesen nicht mehr weiter. Habe Suse 10.0 neu installiert und neben XP auf einer Festplatte. Die XP Partitionen mounten nicht automatisch, obwohl sie direkt nach der Installation gemountet waren. Mit /mount/dev/hda1 und weiteren  (5 und 6) wird Datei und Verzeichnis nicht gefunden. Für etc/fstab verweigert bash Berechtigung trotz Anmeldung als root. Also kann ich auch nicht nachschauen was dort steht. Ich kann jetzt nur im Partitionsmanager sehen, dass die Partionen auf der FP vorhanden sind. Was soll ich tun?
Juergen


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Also SuSE macht zwar manchmal eigenartige Sachen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man als root keinen Zugriff auf /etc/fstab hat.

Mach erstmal folgendes und poste die Ausgabe:
	
	
	



```
ls -ld /etc
ls -ld /etc/fstab
cat /etc/fstab
```

Mounten kannst du eine Partition als root so 
	
	
	



```
mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
```
Eventuell mußt du noch das Dateisystem angeben (-t ntfs). Und das Verzeichnis wo du es hinmounten willst (im Beispiel /media/hda1) muß bereits existieren.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Juli 2006)

Kommen Platten nicht eigentlich nach /mnt und eher CD-Laufwerke und sowas nach /media? Mag Geschmackssache sein, aber so versteh ich zumindest die Verzeichnisstruktur beim LFS.

Du kannst auch mal durch blosse eingabe von *mount* schauen was so gemountet ist.


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juli 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommen Platten nicht eigentlich nach /mnt und eher CD-Laufwerke und sowas nach /media? Mag Geschmackssache sein, aber so versteh ich zumindest die Verzeichnisstruktur beim LFS.


Aus dem Filesystem Hierarchy Standard 2.3:





> /media : Mount point for removeable media
> Purpose
> 
> This directory contains subdirectories which are used as mount points for removeable media such as floppy disks, cdroms and zip disks.
> ...



Und 





> /mnt : Mount point for a temporarily mounted filesystem
> Purpose
> 
> This directory is provided so that the system administrator may temporarily mount a filesystem as needed. The content of this directory is a local issue and should not affect the manner in which any program is run.
> ...


Gruß

/edit: Also Festplatten zählen ja nicht unbedingt zu den "entfernbaren Datenträgern", aber nach /mnt gehört es demnach allerdings auch nicht. Ich finde /media schon ein ganz gute Wahl. Um temporär irgendwas kurz zu mounten benutze ich halt /mnt.


----------



## filmjuergen (26. Juli 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
cat /etc/fstab gibt die bereits gehegte Vermutung, dass die  Partitionen auf unmount stehen:
jakubeit@linux:~> cat /etc/fstab
/dev/hda8            /                    reiserfs   acl,user_xattr        1 1
/dev/hda7            swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
usbfs                /proc/bus/usb        usbfs      noauto                0 0
devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0
/dev/dvd             /media/dvd           subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0
/dev/dvdrecorder     /media/dvdrecorder   subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0

Da ich aber nicht in fstab komme:
jakubeit@linux:~> su
Password:
linux:/home/jakubeit # /etc/fstab
bash: /etc/fstab: Keine Berechtigung
linux:/home/jakubeit #  
weiss ich nicht weiter.
Bereits jetzt vielen Dank für weitere Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2006)

Naja, die Partitionen stehen nicht auf unmount, es ist nur nicht angegeben, dass sie gemountet werden sollen.

Du kannst die Partitionen aber selbst eintragen, so schwer ist das auch nicht.
Ein passender Eintrag fuer NTFS wuerde z.B. (wenn Du keine speziellen Optionen benoetigst) so aussehen:

```
/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
```

Dazu sei angemerkt, dass die Partition nur read-only gemoutet wird, da der NTFS-Treiber bisher nur lesen kann (sehr sehr eingeschraenkt kann er, wenn es denn aktiviert ist, schreiben, aber man kann den Schreibsupport quasi als nicht-existent bezeichnen).
Wenn Du auch Schreibzugriff willst kannst Du mal einen Blick in mein Tutorial Schreibzugriff auf NTFS mit Linux werfen. Auch da ist der Schreibsupport nicht perfekt, aber meiner Meinung nach schon ganz gut, fuer gelegentliche Datenschubserei auf jeden Fall geeignet.

/etc/fstab ist uebrigens nur eine Config-Datei, die wird nicht ausgefuehrt. Das erklaert auch die Fehlermeldung da die Datei wahrscheinlich keine Ausfuehrrechte hat (warum auch?).


----------



## filmjuergen (27. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antwort. Dennoch bleibt das Problem bestehen:
die Partitionen werden nicht gefunden. Mit keinem bisher bekannten Befehl.
Um zu verdeutlichen: Es geht mir weniger um den Schreibzugriff als um die Möglichkeit, Daten von den Win Partitionen auf die Linux Partition zu kopieren. Dies geht nicht, weil ich die Partition nich mounten kann. Am liebsten wäre es mir, die Partitionen würden beim Bootvorgang bereits gemountet.
Dies habe ich alles schon einmal mit Suse 10.0 gehabt. Durch mehrere updates mit you und auch mit Systemupdates habe ich mir das BS zerschossen und dann neu installiert. Suse verhält sich merkwürdigerweise wie das amerikanische TV System NTSC (never twice the same colour). Will heissen, was in der Erstinstallation funktionierte muss es beim 2.mal lange nicht tun.
Geraten wird ja in solchen Fällen Einträge in fstab abzuändern. Wie - wenn man nicht herankommt?
Was mache ich falsch?
Jürgenhttp://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juli 2006)

Du kommst doch an die fstab, Du hast sie doch hier ausgegeben.
Lade sie in einem Editor, z.B. joe, vi, kwrite oder welchen auch immer und trage die Partitionen in die Datei ein.
Und selbst ohne Eintrag in der fstab kannst Du die Partition mounten.
Z.B. so:

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
```


----------



## Caliterra (28. Juli 2006)

als root:

$:fdisk -l

listet alle Partitionen auf und da kannst Du Dir Deine Windows Partition raussuchen

dann noch ein:
$:mkdir /mnt/windows

Damit der Ordner existiert wohin gemaountet wird

/etc/fstab:

/dev/"deine Partition"               /mnt/windows       ntfs            noatime,ro,users,uid="dein username"   0 0

hinzfügen über einen Editor deiner Wahl. (als root)

z.B.:nano -w /etc/fstab

Aber wie Dennis schon sagte "ro" (read only) ist wärmstens zu empfehlen. Sonst kann unter umständen Datenverlust drohen.


----------



## filmjuergen (28. Juli 2006)

Danke Euch allen für die Tips. Habe eine Menge gelernt und das Thema kann vielleich jetzt ad acta gelegt werden wenn ihr mir sagt was ich jetzt in fstab eintragen soll damit die Partitionen automatisch mit boot mounten. Meine Eintragungen sind die lezten beiden Zeilen. Danke.
Jürgen
/dev/hda8            /                    reiserfs   acl,user_xattr        1 1
/dev/hda7            swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
proc                 /proc                proc       defaults              0 0
sysfs                /sys                 sysfs      noauto                0 0
usbfs                /proc/bus/usb        usbfs      noauto                0 0
devpts               /dev/pts             devpts     mode=0620,gid=5       0 0
/dev/dvd             /media/dvd           subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0
/dev/dvdrecorder     /media/dvdrecorder   subfs      noauto,fs=cdfss,ro,procuid,nosuid,nodev,exec,iocharset=utf8 0 0
none                 /subdomain       subdomainfs auto         0 0
/dev/hda1/windows
/dev/hda5/windows                       windows         acl, user          1 1
/dev/hda6				windows		acl, user	   1 1


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Alle 3 Partitionen in ein Verzeichnis zu mounten wird es nicht bringen, da wirst Du dann nur den Inhalt der zuletzt gemounteten Partition sehen.
Beispiele wie die Eintraege in der fstab auszusehen haben haben Dir sowohl Caliterra als auch meine Wenigkeit hinterlassen. Anhand dessen duerftest Du Dir was stricken koennen. Der Parameter ro ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend notwendig, da ich nicht glaube, dass der Schreibsupport fuer NTFS in einem Distributionskernel aktiv ist. Schaden kann der Parameter aber auch nicht. Aber die Nutzung des Parameters koennte unschoene Warnungen beim Boot beheben da das Filesystem direkt read-only gemountet wird und nicht versucht wird read-write zu mounten und das System dann feststellt "geht nicht". Dann wird Dir naemlich, zumindest bei CD-Laufwerken (und hoechstwahrscheinlich auch bei Platten und Disketten, fuer mount ist das ja alles im Grunde das gleiche) eine nette Info ausgegeben, dass versucht wurde rw zu mounten aber nur ro gemountet werden konnte.


----------



## filmjuergen (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo Freunde,
alle guten Tips waren letztlich vergebens. Danke für die Mühe, aber eine Neuinstallation bringt dann mehr in kürzerer Zeit.. Ich lasse mich auf jeden Fall nicht mehr auf stundenlange Versuche ein. Wenn der Versuch des 1. fundierten Tips fehlschlägt, werden auch weitere Versuche im Uferlosen enden. Das liegt nicht an den Tips sondern an der Tatsache, dass das BS einmal zerschossen, nicht mehr zu retten ist.
Vielen Dank nochmals. Gelernt habe ich allemal.


----------



## Caliterra (3. August 2006)

filmjuergen,
so bin ich früher auch mal an die Sache herangegangen. Sobald etwas an der Linuxinstallation nicht funktionierte habe ich einfach neuinstalliert. Da ich damals noch nicht den Plan hatte von den config Dateien wie heute (was nicht heissen soll das ich mich als Profi bezeichnen würde). Ich kann Dir aber einen Tipp geben falls Du die Linuxwelt besser verstehen möchtest. Schau Dir mal die Distribution Gentoo an. Dort kann man sich Monate in den Dokumentationen aufhalten weil sie so umfangreich und klar  verständlich sind. Hier lernt man wie man eine System von Grund auf neu aufsetzt ohne Installer. Wenn man das dann ein paar mal hinter sich hat, dann hat man auch nicht mehr solche grossen Probleme sich sein Linux Distri. rauszusuchen und anzupassen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2006)

Also wenn von Grund auf installieren, dann doch eher Linux from Scratch.


----------

